# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  پذیرفته شدگان پزشکی چند تست در روز؟

## sina a

سلام،میخواستم بدونم که کسانی ک ترازشون بالای 7000 یا 6500 هس در روز چقدر تست میزنن؟کسانی ک رشته ی پزشکی آوردن چن تا تست در روز میزدنند؟

----------


## masood2013

> سلام،میخواستم بدونم که کسانی ک ترازشون بالای 7000 یا 6500 هس در روز چقدر تست میزنن؟کسانی ک رشته ی پزشکی آوردن چن تا تست در روز میزدنند؟


والا من الان تو تابستون میانگین روزی حدود 350 تا تست میزنم، ولی بستگی داره خب، بعضی درس ها رو وقتی میخوای تست بزنی، هر تستش زیاد وقت میگیره و تعداد میاد پایین، مثلا فیزیک، ولی بعضی چون کم وقت میگیره، تعداد میره بالا، مثل زیست، در کل روزی میشه 350 و حتی بعضی روزا به 500 تا هم میرسه.

----------


## sina a

> والا من الان تو تابستون میانگین روزی حدود 350 تا تست میزنم، ولی بستگی داره خب، بعضی درس ها رو وقتی میخوای تست بزنی، هر تستش زیاد وقت میگیره و تعداد میاد پایین، مثلا فیزیک، ولی بعضی چون کم وقت میگیره، تعداد میره بالا، مثل زیست، در کل روزی میشه 350 و حتی بعضی روزا به 500 تا هم میرسه.


350 تا؟؟؟!!!! زیاد نیس؟بعد چن ساعت میخونید؟ترازتون چقدره؟

----------


## mbt.danial

> سلام،میخواستم بدونم که کسانی ک ترازشون بالای 7000 یا 6500 هس در روز چقدر تست میزنن؟کسانی ک رشته ی پزشکی آوردن چن تا تست در روز میزدنند؟


درس به درس..فرد به فرد..مبحث به مبحث متفاوته

----------


## artim

> سلام،میخواستم بدونم که کسانی ک ترازشون بالای 7000 یا 6500 هس در روز چقدر تست میزنن؟کسانی ک رشته ی پزشکی آوردن چن تا تست در روز میزدنند؟


بستگی داره نمیشه گفت
اما در کل زیاد تست میزنن ومرورشون میکنن

----------


## Amin-jh

> والا من الان تو تابستون میانگین روزی حدود 350 تا تست میزنم، ولی بستگی داره خب، بعضی درس ها رو وقتی میخوای تست بزنی، هر تستش زیاد وقت میگیره و تعداد میاد پایین، مثلا فیزیک، ولی بعضی چون کم وقت میگیره، تعداد میره بالا، مثل زیست، در کل روزی میشه 350 و حتی بعضی روزا به 500 تا هم میرسه.


برادر من عزیز من اخه روزی 350 تا تست ؟!
مگه داریم ؟ مگه میشه ؟
بعدش فک نکنم 350 تا تست بشه 100 تاشم پاسخشو خوند یا تحلیل کرد ...
یه مورد دیگه اینکه روزی 350 تا تست یه ماه بزنی حساب کن چنتا میشه !

----------


## reza1375

بستگی داره چ تیپ تستی بزنی از کدوم درس اگه سال دیگه پزشکی اروردم بت میگم  :Yahoo (76): 
ولی درستو بخون بنظر من هم فقط سراسری داخل و خارج بزن خودشون کلی تستن نکته هاشون ک دیگه واویلا :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77): 
چنداز 10 ب من خیلی کمک کرد حساب کار دست میاد ی امتحانی کن..
ایینی هم ک میگی ی نفر ک پزشکی میاره چنتا تست روزانه میزنه بازم سخته فکرش قرص نیست ک روزانه حتما باید بخوره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ahs

من یه رفیق داشتم رتبه ی 26  شد میگفت روزی 600 تا 700 تست میزدم البته بعد عید

----------


## amin dehghan

تعداد تست در هیچ درسی معیار نیست
اگه خوب نخونی و  بخوای فقط تست بزنی هر تعدادی بزنی باز هم لنگ میزنی 
البته برای درسی مثل ریاضی فیزیک شیمی پرکاری تستی خوبه  به شرطی که کامل مسلط باشی و تست های سطح متوسط و بالا بزنی که نکته جدید دارن و در مورد زیست هم مرور و خوندن کتاب بعد عید خیلی بهتر از تسته
پرکاری تستی بعد از اتمام دروس هست نه الان
اصلا تعداد تست معیار نباشه حتی توی دفتر برنامه ریزی هم وارد نکن

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## sina a

> تعداد تست در هیچ درسی معیار نیست
> اگه خوب نخونی و  بخوای فقط تست بزنی هر تعدادی بزنی باز هم لنگ میزنی 
> البته برای درسی مثل ریاضی فیزیک شیمی پرکاری تستی خوبه  به شرطی که کامل مسلط باشی و تست های سطح متوسط و بالا بزنی که نکته جدید دارن و در مورد زیست هم مرور و خوندن کتاب بعد عید خیلی بهتر از تسته
> پرکاری تستی بعد از اتمام دروس هست نه الان
> اصلا تعداد تست معیار نباشه حتی توی دفتر برنامه ریزی هم وارد نکن
> 
> Sent from my LG G3


اتفاقا من خوب ميخونم اما تا الان اصلا نتيجه نگرفتم بايد تست زياد بزني


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amin dehghan

> اتفاقا من خوب ميخونم اما تا الان اصلا نتيجه نگرفتم بايد تست زياد بزني
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


من گفتم که اول باید کامل خوند و بعد تست زد و بررسی تست خیلی خیلی مهمتر از خود تست زدن هست 
به فرض 100 سوال زیست الگو را اگه یه روز توی 2 ساعت بزنی مطمئنا پاسخشون را درست نمی تونی بخونی و کارت بی فایده بوده و بجاش بهتره 50 تست بزنی اما پاسخهایش را کامل بخونی
در زیست هم تست مهمه اما بعد از خوندن کل کتاب مرور مهمتره

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## sina a

> من یه رفیق داشتم رتبه ی 26  شد میگفت روزی 600 تا 700 تست میزدم البته بعد عید


به احتمال زياد جمع بندي اينقدر تست ميزد


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dayi javad

من امروز از شیمی و زیست و ی چن تایی هم شیمی حدود 90 تا در کل زدم   :Yahoo (21):  

البته عمومی نخوندم چون دارم فلسفه میخونم 10 شهریور امتحان دارم !

اگ نه عموم تست خب زیاد میش زد

----------


## laleh74

> والا من الان تو تابستون میانگین روزی حدود 350 تا تست میزنم، ولی بستگی داره خب، بعضی درس ها رو وقتی میخوای تست بزنی، هر تستش زیاد وقت میگیره و تعداد میاد پایین، مثلا فیزیک، ولی بعضی چون کم وقت میگیره، تعداد میره بالا، مثل زیست، در کل روزی میشه 350 و حتی بعضی روزا به 500 تا هم میرسه.


هه مگه میشه؟؟؟ ینی روزی 5-6 ساعت تست میزنی؟؟؟
پس چن ساعت میخونی؟؟؟
میشه مگه بدون خوندن تست زد؟؟؟
یکم غیر معقول به نظر میاد :Yahoo (1):

----------


## laleh74

> من یه رفیق داشتم رتبه ی 26  شد میگفت روزی 600 تا 700 تست میزدم البته بعد عید


میگی بعد عید...یعنی همه درسارو خونده بود...
نه الآن که تازه موقع خوندنه

----------


## Orwell

روزی 1000 تا هم بزنی ولی کیفیت نداشته باشه هیچ ارزشی نداره
ولی روزی 10 تا تست بزن ، اون 10 تا رو قشنگ *بفهم و یادبگیر
*این 10 تا از اون 1000 تا بهتره

----------


## taker190

کلن بستگی داره
یه روز تست نمی زنی و فقط می خونی.
یه روز تست فیزیک یه روز شیمی یه روز زیست یه روز همشون
یه روز حال نداری.

کلن جدا از کیفیت و کمیت تست زدن، من یه روش خاصی داشتم که تو هر درسی پس از زدن تست، نکته شو تو کتاب/دفتر خاصی می نوشتم یا توی پاسخنامش علامت گذاری می کردم و... تا دیگه اون تستو دوباره نزنم و فقط نکتشو بخونم

----------


## masood2013

> 350 تا؟؟؟!!!! زیاد نیس؟بعد چن ساعت میخونید؟ترازتون چقدره؟





> برادر من عزیز من اخه روزی 350 تا تست ؟!
> مگه داریم ؟ مگه میشه ؟
> بعدش فک نکنم 350 تا تست بشه 100 تاشم پاسخشو خوند یا تحلیل کرد ...
> یه مورد دیگه اینکه روزی 350 تا تست یه ماه بزنی حساب کن چنتا میشه !





> هه مگه میشه؟؟؟ ینی روزی 5-6 ساعت تست میزنی؟؟؟
> پس چن ساعت میخونی؟؟؟
> میشه مگه بدون خوندن تست زد؟؟؟
> یکم غیر معقول به نظر میاد


مگه 350 تا خیلی زیاده؟!  :Yahoo (13):  من وقتی داشتم مینوشتم 350 تا، گفتم الان همه میخندن بهم تو انجمن از بس که کمه، یکی از رتبه های برتر، گفته بود من روزی میشد که 1200 تا تست میزدم، در مقابل اون 350 تا که چیزی نیست، در ضمن، منم هم الان دارم مرور و جمع بندی میکنم دیگه، تابستون داریم درس های پایه رو مرور میکنیم، میانگین تراز بنده تو سوم 7250 و تو تابستون الان 7450 ه، هفته ای هم حدود 45 ساعت و اینا میخونم، البته تازه دارم راه میوفتم و اوایل تابستون حداکثر 30 ساعت میخوندم.

----------


## sahar.parnia

سلام. 
ی سوال داشتم البته نخندید ب این سوالم شما چجور تست میزنید؟از این پاسخ برگا دارید وارد میکنید جوابها رو؟یا روش دیگه ای؟

----------


## hamid76

????????1200
هر تست چند ثانیه......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## sina a

> سلام. 
> ی سوال داشتم البته نخندید ب این سوالم شما چجور تست میزنید؟از این پاسخ برگا دارید وارد میکنید جوابها رو؟یا روش دیگه ای؟


سوال خوبي پرسيدي


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## masood2013

> سوال خوبي پرسيدي
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


من یه زمانی امتحان کردم، زیاد جالب نبود و خوشم نیومد، فقط زمانی که میخواین زمان دار تست بزنین اینجوری بکنید و به پاسخ برگ وارد بکنید، در غیر این صورت عادی بزنید.

----------


## sahar.parnia

> من یه زمانی امتحان کردم، زیاد جالب نبود و خوشم نیومد، فقط زمانی که میخواین زمان دار تست بزنین اینجوری بکنید و به پاسخ برگ وارد بکنید، در غیر این صورت عادی بزنید.


عادی بزنید یعنی چی؟

----------


## Amin-jh

> ????????1200
> هر تست چند ثانیه......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟


زیر 20  ثانیه  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## aliseydali

> سلام،میخواستم بدونم که کسانی ک ترازشون بالای 7000 یا 6500 هس در روز چقدر تست میزنن؟کسانی ک رشته ی پزشکی آوردن چن تا تست در روز میزدنند؟


داداش من مزشکی قبول شدن نه به تست زدن زیاده نه به تراز  بالا من یکی از بچه های شهرنون ترازش 6700 بود روز کنکور شد4000 منطقه3 
باید درس رو مفهومی بخونی .هیچ فرقی همکنمیکنه زیست باشه یا ریاضی یا شیمی یا فیزیک 

وقتی کامل درس رو فهمیدی بعد باید سراغ تست بری 


موفق باشید

----------


## parastoo17

*بستگی به منبع...
به توانت به درست به اینکه چه موقعی از ساله به اهمیت اون مطلب داره...

ولی از من داشته باش پرکاری تستی همیشه خوب نیس...
تحلیل تست و رفع مشکلات و نگته برداری و مرور اون نکات و تست هاست که مهمه...
یا علی*

----------


## masood2013

> عادی بزنید یعنی چی؟


منظورم اینه که تو پاسخ نامه وارد نکنید و بعد از حل هر تست، به پاسخ تشریحیش مراجعه بکنید.

----------


## sina a

> *بستگی به منبع...
> به توانت به درست به اینکه چه موقعی از ساله به اهمیت اون مطلب داره...
> 
> ولی از من داشته باش پرکاری تستی همیشه خوب نیس...
> تحلیل تست و رفع مشکلات و نگته برداری و مرور اون نکات و تست هاست که مهمه...
> یا علی*


والا اینجوری ک بررسی کردن میگن باید رشته ی تجربی تو هفته 1000 یا 1500 تا تست بزنه که زیاد نیس فوقش میشه روزی 100 تا 200 تا تست

----------


## parastoo17

> والا اینجوری ک بررسی کردن میگن باید رشته ی تجربی تو هفته 1000 یا 1500 تا تست بزنه که زیاد نیس فوقش میشه روزی 100 تا 200 تا تست


*دوست خوبم با توجه به عواملی که ذکر کردم 100% برای هیچ دو نفری یکسان نیست....
من تو کل سال شاید 300 تا تست زبانم نزدم ولی دوستم کل کیاسالار و اناری رو زد و درصدش یکی شد با من یا شیمی من دو برابر اون تست زدم و کار کردم اخرشم اون 10 درصد شیمی از من بیشتر زد...
یه حدودی تعیین میشه معمولا که میتونه مبنای کار شما قرار بگیره که خوبه اما خودتونو درگیر نکنین هر چقد که احساس میکنین براتون لازمه بزنین....
الان مه زمان خوب دارین بیشتر بخونین و رفع اشکال کنین در طول سال بیشتر مرور کنین و تست بزنین به امید اینکه از ورودی های 95 رشته و شهر دلخواهتون باشین....*

----------


## sara8328

میشه 350 تا تست تو روز زد... بستگی به درسش داره. به قول ایشون فیزیک و شیمی و تستای حل کردنی رو نه! اما زیست واقعا کاری نداره این تعداد زدنش.

----------


## mohamad1378

زیست که خیلی راحته یه بار تو 2 ساعت 300 تا زدم   البته پاسخشو بعدا چک کردم ک وقت بیشتری گرفت  ولی بقیرو بیشتر از 50 نمیتونم

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

برای سال جاری ها؟
روزهایی که مدرسه میرن ؟
ومدرسه نمیرن
چند تا تست خوبه؟

----------


## saeedkh76

بستگی داره
یه روز مطالعه دارین خب تعداد تست کمه
حتی در روزهایی هم که تست دارین تو برنامتون نمیشه گف اینقدر تست خوبه
یه درس راحت تره میشه 200 تا هم زد تو 2 ساعت و یکی هم سخت تره شاید تو 2 ساعت فقط 20 تا برسید.
شما از زمانتون استفاده کنید
فکرتون رو مشغول کمیت نکنید
کیفیت کارتون رو ببرید بالا

----------


## فاعزه

درسای اختصاصی روزی 40 تست
عمومی 200 تست میزنم

----------


## fafa.Mmr

من درروز 200 تا تست میزنم که 60% انها از سراسری هست تراز کانونی ام 5600 هست تست باید استاندارد پرنکته وجنبه یادگیری داشته باشه تیک زدن الکی که بگی تست زیاد میزنم بابا ما این کاره ایم بی فایده هست

----------


## haj_mamad

سلام من سال دهمیم  منظور از این که مثلا شیمی و ۵۰ تا کلا زدم. یعنی  یه فصلیو۵۰ تا از کل مباحث ۵۰تا  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Assi

دکترای انجمن میشه در اینباره نظرشونو بگن؟؟؟؟
فقط جون مادرتون نگین ۹۰۰تا کفش بوده چون ما هنوز جوونیم ارزو داریم

----------

